# Adding fungi to help aquatic plant growth



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

I posted this to another board, but thought it might be more appropriate here.

While reading "*Ecology of the planted aquarium*" I came across a reference to symbiotic Fungi that work in the roots of aquatic plants to supply more nutrients and carbon retention. The fungi she mentioned is called mycorrhiza.

I found out that this particular fungus is now available in a plant supplement called BioVam which is introduced at the roots during planting.
See: http://www.tandjenterprises.com/#BioVam Products

I'm thinking of trying some with HC and hair grass in an emersed experimental setup so that I can get the fungi established. The company that packages the fungi suggested giving it 30 days to get into the root system of the plants. Once it's established in the roots and the substrate, I'll fill the tank and any new plants that are brought in should benefit as well.

Has anyone tried this out before or have more information on the interaction of aquatic plants with mycorrhiza?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The site seems to be for outside gardens. Most fungus doesn't grow well with too much water so I suspect it wouldn't grow underwater. 

If its for emersed culture then the soil you would be growing the HC in has that kind of fungus in it anyway so essentially its not very useful for either application. I wouldn't buy it.

A lot of plants use this symbiosis to live in the wild, its very widespread and common. The fungi provide the plant access to macro nutrients (decaying things in the soil), and the plant returns sugars that can only be made with photosynthesis.


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

Zapins,

There is quite a bit of research on the relationship between aquatic plants and Micorrihiza Fungi on the Mycorrhiza Literature Exchange. See: http://tinyurl.com/ynls77 .

It does occur in aquatic plants in nature at shallow depths, similar to those of a planted tank. I'm not sure how readily available it is in soils and substrates used in planted tanks, since it seems to be somewhat dependent on being spread from plant to plant by roots. If it were in all soils, there probably would be no need to sell it as a supplement.

If anyone has used a Mycorrhiza fungi supplement with their aquatic plants, I'd be very interested in how you introduced the spores and what the results were.

Phil


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't know that one species of mycorrhizal fungus could be symbiotic with different species of plants.


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

Neither did I, until I read about it  then Googled and read some more...Really interesting stuff!

I ordered a small packet of spores and plan on trying it out in a test tank. I'll post the results.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Doesn't Blue Green algae do something similar by providing nutrients to plants especially rice and other wet type plants?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a genus of bluegreen algae called Nostoc that is a nitrogen fixer that can live in association with an Azolla species, and the two of them provide a significant amount of nitrogen for rice farmers.


I have seen what could be a mycorrhizal fungus associated with Ceratophyllum, which has no roots. The parts of the plant in contact with the substrate had fine threads that held on to a thick gob of mud when the plant was pulled out of the mud. This looked very similar to the way roots hold on to a lot of mud, but these threads did not look like root hairs, which are long extensions of root epidermal cells. Instead, these threads appeared under the microscope to be long chains of cells with clearly visible cross walls. They were firmly attached to, and appeared to grow out of both leaves and stems of Ceratophyllum that were below the surface of the mud.


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

Interesting...
That sounds very much like a mycorrhizal fungus. Is this a tank you currently have plants in? How was the plant doing before you pulled it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> That sounds very much like a mycorrhizal fungus. Is this a tank you currently have plants in? How was the plant doing before you pulled it?


This was a plant growing in a gallon jar a long time ago. It was in good condition and growing well before I pulled it. Ceratophyllum growing in its natural habitat is well anchored in my experience.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

mycorrhizais a benifical fungus that has been used for many, many, years by Orchid growers to propagate seed, in fact orchid embyos obsorbs and depend on the mycorrhiza fungus (in a symbiotic relationship) to break down nutrients, and convert them to sugars in the first weeks of the embryos life before it grows true roots, or the embryo won't survive. The fungus is carried in their leaf cells for the remainder of the orchids life. You easily can find this fungus freely growing in any soil! It's more so in those rich in organic material, like humus or well composted plant material! Some retail greenhouses will sell it mixed with dried hydroponic flakes, or granules that rehydrate to hold water in your potted plants. 
incorporating leaf mold, humus, rotted manure, is basically the best way to get this fungus up close and personal with your plants!
Google orchids, and mycorrhiza to learn more about it and how to use it.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

P.S.> mycorrhiza is not the "magic bullet!" of fungi! There are many, many, millions of species of benificial fungus, and bacteria that are in your soil, and water that are needed by plants! Don't waste your money on just one that some one caught, and grew in a bottle to make money! **Especially when you can grow them yourself with just a handful of garden soil!**


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

I purchased a small quantity of the spores and setup two small covered containers with HC and dwarf hairgrass (emersed growth). One container has the mycorrhiza spores added and the other does not. Both are using the same potting soil. 

In the past I usually see fairly substantial grows of the HC within 2 weeks with this setup (without Fungi). It will be interesting to see if there is a significant difference in the two containers.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

please let us no what comes of it


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

It's been about 2 weeks since I started this experiment

In the first week, the HC with the fungi was growing at about the same rate as the HC without, but recently I'm seeing more growth in the container with the fungi. It is getting thicker and seems to be pushing out more runners as well.

At this point in the experiment, the dwarf hairgrass is not showing any difference in growth between the two containers. 

Both containers are emersed growth with 12 hours of light. The substrate is a combination of the "house brand" from aquariumplants.com and scotts potting soil with no ferts. Both containers are misted 3-4 times a day with water only. In the past, this combination has worked quite well for me, producing healthy plants with rapid growth.

I'll post more as things progress.


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

This photo was taken on 4-9-08. Both dishes were originally planted on 3-21-08. Both dishes have the exact same substrate and water and light schedule. Note the runners in the left dish that have pushed out onto the white plastic. Also the left dish HC growth appears to be thicker than the growth in the right. While taking this photo I noted that several runners from the dwarf hair grass are now popping up through the HC in the left dish. this is not the case with the right dish.


----------

